# Cut And Rethread Forks Anybody?



## scrubbinrims (Nov 20, 2013)

Do any members have experience or know somebody who can cut a fork tube down and rethread for a fee?
Thanks, Chris


----------



## Iverider (Nov 20, 2013)

I don't know if you've checked with your local bike shop, but a lot of times they'll do this. My local shop charges $20. You can also buy the die if you do it often. If so, get a 1" x 24 TPI cutter. Doesn't have to be the super expensive PARK TOOL version. Thread the cutter onto your steerer, cut new threads just past the point where you need them, THEN cut to length.

Check out this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lI9-wyrubE


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 20, 2013)

I've done it several times for myself as well as for a couple members. Send me a pm if I can help. Mike


----------



## jkent (Nov 21, 2013)

I think this should be a sticky. anyone else? JKent


----------



## jpromo (Nov 21, 2013)

Yeah I have the capacity to do this as well.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Nov 21, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> Do any members have experience or know somebody who can cut a fork tube down and rethread for a fee?
> Thanks, Chris




Nice avatar Chris! 
I recently bought a re-threading setup off someone on the Ratrodbikes forum


----------



## John (Nov 21, 2013)

bikesnbuses said:


> Nice avatar Chris!
> I recently bought a re-threading setup off someone on the Ratrodbikes forum




I need to agree about the avatar. The first time I seen the EBay ad for that bike I thought if I woke up Tamara and said “Hurry get out of bed and hold this so I can advertise this bike on EBay” I wouldn’t be able to get out of bed for a week. Every time I see it again I laugh.


----------



## abe lugo (Nov 21, 2013)

*refer to this thread*

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?19829-Die-for-threading-forks&highlight=24tpi

I got one and used it once, I can use it again and again for about 50.00
By the time you ship the fork, pay for the service and ship it back you have the cost on one for yourself. 

I didn't have a vice at the time either. You just have to get creative.


----------



## Djshakes (Nov 21, 2013)

abe lugo said:


> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?19829-Die-for-threading-forks&highlight=24tpi
> 
> I got one and used it once, I can use it again and again for about 50.00
> By the time you ship the fork, pay for the service and ship it back you have the cost on one for yourself.
> ...




I bought this tool after reading the thread. Works great!


----------



## OMBAC-RAT (Dec 3, 2013)

*Cutting tubes*

I've used my local bike shop guy twice. First time it was $20. I liked his work and he did it while I waited. I returned about 20 minutes later and gave him a 30 pack of beer as a thank you. The next time I went in he didn't charge me at all. I've since had quite a bit of work done by him. His prices are extremely fair if I even get charged at all (depending on the service).


----------



## bike (Dec 3, 2013)

*whenever you cut a thread*

it is good to have a nut already threaded on- so you can back it of to clean up the cut area (you have alredy dressed it, right?) makes starting the nut back on a lot easier


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 3, 2013)

I appreciate everyone's input on this, sorry it took so long to acknowledge.
I think it is worth it to buy the recommended die and practice on some forks before the needed one.
Chris


----------



## oquinn (Dec 8, 2013)

*Is the schwinn fork a standard size thread?*

IN case I ever need to do one or make one!


----------



## spook1s (Dec 12, 2013)

Make sure to use plenty of cutting oil while you're doing it too.

I have had a local shop do a couple for me and it's pretty quick and cheap if they have done it before!  And like everyone is saying...  Make sure you thread a nut onto the fork before you cut it to your desired length! It will help "rethread" the cut area.

You might also double check ALL of your measurements BEFORE you cut!!  Make sure you take into account ALL of the length you are going to NEED for upper truss rod brackets, light brackets, etc...


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Oct 13, 2014)

*hello   chucksoldbikes onthe cabe*

i lengthen    forks and cut  to length  25.00 plus  shipping     thred  them  and  cut them off 20.00  plus  shipping what ever u want   done let me know i do it all the  time   illinois here  cpcsps@yahoo.com  or  chucksoldbikes on the  cabe


----------

